# help



## jpuckabp (Jul 16, 2009)

ill be down in destin starting july 24th and am hoping to spend a few mornings with my girlfriend ath the okoloosa pierid like to catch a few fish not to eat just for fun and im not really into the size i dont care if their small what would be the easiest way to catch something on a medium heavy bass rod?


----------

